# N.C. Laws



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

North Carolina Residents

I am from GA and have my permit to carry. I know that North Carolina has reciprocity with GA but I do not know the NC laws. I dont plan on going into any stores or restaurants because I will be camping and backpacking the whole time except when in my car. I plan on open carrying while in the woods though.

Laws or a link to NC gun carrying laws would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Check here. I am still getting familiar with this site, too. 
http://www.handgunlaw.us/ :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You also might try here at the NRA site.
http://www.nraila.org/GunLaws/Default.aspx#?st=NC


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I am an avid hiker and camper, so I have talked with the State Bureau of Investigations in NC as well as SLED in SC. I have been told as a CCW holder I can carry whatever I want in any State or National park and no LE officers will bother me. They did tell me that the Game Wardens will fine and arrest you. I was told by several different agents to carry concealed and keep quiet about it thus far I have and no issues. Let me know if anyone heard any different.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Try packing.org, also.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

FYI: packing.org isn't being keep up to date anymore.

Here's the NC AG's summary page: http://www.jus.state.nc.us/NCJA/ncfirearmslaws.pdf

You can look up the statutes referenced in the above PDF document here: http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascripts/statutes/Statutes.asp


----------

